# Pink Princess Dahlia.Thanks SS!!



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Took some pics of Dahlia in her pretty,dainty pink collar
that her SS got her.It goes perfectly with her pink 
princess dress.The background is a rose color afgan
I crocheted for her bed.My baby is growing up!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Rhonda, what a sweet gift. Dahlia looks so precious in it and she is growing up. She's such a pretty girl and btw, I have the same dresses for my little ones. They are so cute!!! Give her a big hug from our gang, okay??? Great job SS!!!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

I love Dhalia! She's such a doll baby! And now she poses too!! >.< just too cute I want to cuddle her, I demand more Dahlia pics!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super job SS! Dahlia looks beautiful. I know I say that alot but she is GORGEOUS!!!

brodysmom


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww I love the second pic I just want to hold and cuddle her.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Rhonda she is such a sweet wee angel!
Great ss gift.
I love her whole outfit!!
The 1st and 2nd pics are my favs, the dainty leg in the first and she looks like she is smiling in the 2nd, lol
Precious!!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!
Yes I have found a way to make her pose.
Also she is finially starting to tolerate clothes
a little now as it usually means we get to go "bye-bye".
We usually go out on the weekend and she gets nibbles
of cheese or burger on the road.Sort of a good girl reward
for co-operating for our outing.
I have new pink wallpaper for my computer and phone!! 
Love how these came out!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Rhonda, she's such a pretty Princess! She is growing up, and starting to lose her "baby" look. It happens overnight it seems. She's just absolutely darling!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Yes she is a young lady now*

Yes indeed my babydoll is coming of age.
She is scheduled for her spay in 10 days.
I get to sit in on her surgery and then move
to recovery with her.Im hoping she will feel
more at ease that way.They actually asked me
if I wanted to go in surgery with her.


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

She is such a darling!
I love the dress.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Aw, very cute and styelish XD


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

She is so pretty!
The dress is gorgeousss x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok....I know I have said this before....I'm coming to get her right now!! HE HE!!!!!! 
Oh she is just a little darling and she is growing and just a beautiful girl. She has got to have the sweetest little face!
She looks so pretty in her dress and her pretty necklace....what a nice gift from SS
That is so great that you get to be with her when she gets spayed...I think that is much more comforting to any animal when they can see that you are there. Hugs....


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

she looks beautiful rhonda awwww such a sweet princess


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Yes indeed my babydoll is coming of age.
> She is scheduled for her spay in 10 days.
> I get to sit in on her surgery and then move
> to recovery with her.Im hoping she will feel
> ...


What a big girl 
I hope she recovers nicely:daisy:


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh Rhonda what a sweetie!
she has grown lots since I joined the board!
well done SS x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty in pink! Sooo sweet that lil girl


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

pink pink pink!! i love it! i wish i had a girl chi chi to dress her up in pretty dresses like that. Dahlia is wayy to cute


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

what a beautiful and delicate looking little lady....just stunning. and what a beautiful gift from your SS


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

MNDANGMOE----pink pink pink!! i love it! i wish i had a girl chi chi to dress her up in pretty dresses like that. Dahlia is wayy to cute 
__________________
Once upon a time, I said that very same thing....LMFAO And now I have Luna

Making the wish is the first step.... TEE HEEE!! LOLOLOL


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my god that secind pic is too cute!! that dress is to kill for i LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice collar! looks comfy on the neck too, yay ss!  love the crochet btw


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

The collar looks sooo soft!
I love love LOVE Dahlia's dress and of course... Dahlia!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

OMG! Dahlia is so stinkin cute! It's been awhile since I have been on here. What a little dollface! :angel9:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dahlia looks gorgeous as always.Way to go SS


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

HOLY SMOKES! I never notice that she has a heart on her head too cute she looks cute love the pics


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Heart Shaped Blaze*

Yes Dahlia has a heart shaped blaze.
Below is a better pic showing it:


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I had to reply again. I cannot get over how adorable she is! lol


----------



## fuzzbuttgrandma (Jul 22, 2009)

She is just a doll. Looks like she is just a little bigger than my daughters Paige Grace. She will probably be about that size when she is fully grown and filled out. They are just the cutest little dogs, such personality.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh Dahlia is so precious. shes beautiful x


----------

